# Handgun Scopes??????



## charcoal300zxtt (Sep 8, 2011)

Just wondering what type of scopes you guys are using or have tried on you large caliber magnum pistols? I've been having trouble finding any detailed reviews on handgun scopes that could handle the percussion from my S&W 500. I've been looking at the Luepold FXll, anybody using/used that scope before? Anybody out there using a red dot? I'm curious as to what pistol you are shooting, what scope is mounted to it, and how long its been on there, also how many animals has it slayed?


----------



## anon12192013aazz (Dec 10, 2010)

I have a Leupold VXII on a 7-30 Waters, a Bushnell Trophy on a 6.5JDJ and used to have a red dot on a 30 Herrett. I don't recommend the red dot because it just doesn't allow for the kind of accurate shooting I like to do.

The Leupold has a lifetime warranty, so if your 500S&W breaks it, just send it in and you'll get it repaired or replaced.


----------



## ONEOFAKIND (Mar 20, 2011)

I just bought this, 454 Super redhawk, Put on a Leupuld FX11. The factory mounts would not hold , Went with a Jack Weigand mount. Scope is good, Sec thought is, should have went with a 4 power. It is a 100 yard gun.


----------



## Jim..47 (May 5, 2009)

I have a Leupold 2x7 from about 15 yeras ago. I have used it on my Contender pistol with near max rifle loads in 45/70 and its always held up fine. I also have a Gilmore red dot sold under the Leupold name (no longer availabe) that has held up fine,, but I have tried several Bushnel red dots and they have all failed while using the 45/70 barrel. I tried a couple red dots too but they broke so fast that I don't recall what they were.

My recommendation is forget the red dots as they won't hold up under a S&W500 and I'm guessing some of the cheaper scopes won't either. But you can't go wrong with a Leupold, fixed or variable.


----------



## UNREEL (Jun 8, 2007)

First and foremost, get the trigger done. S&W has about the best trigger mechanism for a big frame revolver, a good gunsmith can really tune them in. 

Before you dump a ton of coin on a scope, here's my take- they are cool and all, but I shoot my iron sight Smith 629 far better than my Super Blackhawk Hunter with a Leupold 4X. 

Might be just me, but 50yd cloverleafs with an iron sighted .44 is good enough for any hunting situation. See how it shoots without a scope first, might be surprised. Remember, the FOV on a handgun scope will be half that of your rifle scope. Makes a difference when hunting.

As far as red dots, had an Aimpoint on the SBH before the Leupold, could not stand that jiggly thing. Save them for the .22s or the tactical stuff...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## UNREEL (Jun 8, 2007)

ONEOFAKIND said:


> I just bought this, 454 Super redhawk, Put on a Leupuld FX11. The factory mounts would not hold , Went with a Jack Weigand mount. Scope is good, Sec thought is, should have went with a 4 power. It is a 100 yard gun.


Very nice gun. Those 454s are tanks. 

Can't wait to see those 100yd prints...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## charcoal300zxtt (Sep 8, 2011)

Thanks for all the great info guys this will help in the decision making process!


----------



## ONEOFAKIND (Mar 20, 2011)

UNREEL said:


> Very nice gun. Those 454s are tanks.
> 
> Can't wait to see those 100yd prints...
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 Just been shooting 50 yards, Have not shot 100 yards yet. Went through a lot of ammo , scope kept coming loose. New mount is staying tight.


----------



## willy05 (Nov 19, 2005)

I have a 454 ruger srh, has a Nikon 2.5-7x32 its been on there for over 12 years well over 2000 rounds of Max load huntin ammo, and countless handloads for plinking. (factory mounts solid as a rock) Scope has been great, also had a red dot on it held up but changed it out after my first hunting trip with it, the red dots do not pick up light and it acually makes low light shooting almost impossible, at least for me.


----------



## ONEOFAKIND (Mar 20, 2011)

willy05 said:


> I have a 454 ruger srh, has a Nikon 2.5-7x32 its been on there for over 12 years well over 2000 rounds of Max load huntin ammo, and countless handloads for plinking. (factory mounts solid as a rock) Scope has been great, also had a red dot on it held up but changed it out after my first hunting trip with it, the red dots do not pick up light and it acually makes low light shooting almost impossible, at least for me.


 This is my first hunting hand gun. The problem I had was the ring mount to the gun frame. Used a brand new bottle of the blue thread lock, with a very big screw driver. Waited a week befor I shot it.The third time it came loose, it made deep scratches in the frame mounting bevel.:rant: I was using factory loads. Maybe it was a bad set of mounts. The reason why I brought this up, is because I learned that those big bore hand gun scopes need to be mounted extra good.


----------



## roger23 (Jan 14, 2001)

I wonder it the frame flex's a little or something would only take a 1/2 Thousand or less over time to move a scope .I would not think it would flex but something is going on.they need a good rail mount,all I know is they move over time .and it is a pain in the ass,,


----------



## Jim..47 (May 5, 2009)

ONEOFAKIND said:


> This is my first hunting hand gun. The problem I had was the ring mount to the gun frame. Used a brand new bottle of the blue thread lock, with a very big screw driver. Waited a week befor I shot it.The third time it came loose, it made deep scratches in the frame mounting bevel.:rant: I was using factory loads. Maybe it was a bad set of mounts. The reason why I brought this up, is because I learned that those big bore hand gun scopes need to be mounted extra good.


 
I've never had any trouble with my 45/70 Contender barrel (Pistol) and all I use for thread locker is some crazy glue, nor has my son ever had problems with his Encore 45/70 and he does load it to the max.

One thing you may need to do is to clean both the screws and tapped holes with laquer thinner or Acetone or the likes, before applying the thread locker. Also, those are some mighty small screws, over torqueing them only stretches the threads, and you could look at ruining the mounting holes and the screws. I thighten my good, but try to avoid any damage.


----------



## 454casull (Jan 6, 2005)

Leupold scopes and SSK Industries T'SOB mounts NOTHING better for hard kicken louden boomers! The weigand mounts are also good but the T'SOB has so many years behind it it is not funny. Clamping surface is what you need to keep the scope happy and tight.


----------



## cleew (Apr 12, 2011)

Absolutely agree on the TSOB mount! In addition, JD Jones (SSK) only recommends a Leupold or Bushnell scope for his 50 Alaskan Encore pistol barrels. I put a Burris 3 X 12 on my 50 and after 20 rounds fine filaments of black, thread-like material began creeping across the reticle. Called and they told me "don't worry" it's probably sealer coming loose. It did clear up but I've only got about 200 rounds through it so far.


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

ONEOFAKIND said:


> This is my first hunting hand gun. The problem I had was the ring mount to the gun frame. Used a brand new bottle of the blue thread lock, with a very big screw driver. Waited a week befor I shot it.The third time it came loose, it made deep scratches in the frame mounting bevel.:rant: I was using factory loads. Maybe it was a bad set of mounts. The reason why I brought this up, is because I learned that those big bore hand gun scopes need to be mounted extra good.


I had the same problem with my SRH 454. I used the factory rings as they haven't budged on my SRH 44 Mag. However, I was not able to keep them tight without damaging the recesses on the frame. Weiland mount with 3 scope rings took care of the problem.


----------



## cedarlkDJ (Sep 2, 2002)

Can't go wrong with Leupold or any good high-end pistol scope!....Don't get junk or a red dot (unless you want to pay a few thousand $$$ for a good one!)......that .500 will shatter them useless!....I put a Burris 2X on the Ruger .41mag Blackhawk and like it!......better than these old eyes can shoot it open iron sights anymore!


----------



## lodge lounger (Sep 16, 2005)

I put a Nikon Monarch 2X20 EER on my .44 mag Super Blackhawk Hunter. I have run a few hundred rounds through it and had no problems. One thing I will say, the integrated mounts that come with the SBH seem very well designed and strong.


----------



## Jim..47 (May 5, 2009)

Do you guys have good eye relief with your scopes? I have an older Leupold 2x8 on my Contender and it sure could use more, especially at higher power which I rarely use.


----------



## lodge lounger (Sep 16, 2005)

My Nikon (fixed 2 power) has an advertised eye relief of 9.7-22.4 inches. For me, 13-14 inches seems to work best. Much longer than that and I have problems with blackout. My Monarch has since been replaced by the Encore, which appears to be the same scope and specs.


----------



## 454casull (Jan 6, 2005)

Jim..47 said:


> Do you guys have good eye relief with your scopes? I have an older Leupold 2x8 on my Contender and it sure could use more, especially at higher power which I rarely use.


That's the issue with variables. 2x I bet it's fine but at 8x it gets a little dicey. Straight 2 power for me anything more is just too nervous, plus If I cannot see what I am aiming at because of magnification it's too far to shoot. Now a bottle neck Contender, the Burris mid eye relief scopes are very nice....


----------

